# Domestic Shower.



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all, 

Recommendations please for the removal of dried soap etc from a glass shower.

We have been offered the use of a bath/shower room in our next door neighbours Granny Flat whilst we renovate our own bathroom. Unfortunately the glass in the shower is thick with dried soap etc. as I have said what is the best way to remove it. 

Drew


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very hot water? Perhaps a plastic spatula to help things along? (Husband is a plumber)


I find that once things get a coating of scale they attract stuff like soap to stick to them so perhaps a descale might help later?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Try a detergent.

*Vinegar*








This is an acidic formula that helps to cut grease. Vinegar is also a natural deodorizer for your shower or your tub.


4 cups of white vinegar
4 cups water
1 Tbs. dishwashing detergent
 Mix the solution together and then fill a spray bottle.


Spray the soap scum with the vinegar solution
Let the vinegar work on the stain for 15 minutes.
Scrub with a soft bristle brush.
Rinse completely with hot water.
Wipe the area dry to help remove any remaining traces of grime.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep vinegar.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Surely vinegar is more for lifting oil or fat? Soap is not made of oil or fat.


Try both and let us know the result


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Surely vinegar is more for lifting oil or fat? *Soap is not made of oil or fat.
> *
> 
> Try both and let us know the result


Oh yes it is. Ask Mr Google.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ditto the above, but maybe a stronger mix.late replying in favour of vinegar.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Of course! I remembered before consulting Mr Google. Mind you not sure todays soap will bear much resemblance to the old ways of making soap.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I just soak a cloth in vinegar, smear it on liberally, give it a rub, leave it a few minutes, give it a wipe and rinse it off. No mixtures and no dilution for me.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you sure its dried soap and not limescale??? 

If your water is anything like ours down here its almost certainly limescale, which of course vinegar (being a weak acid) will remove !!

Once you have the glass clean a cracking way of keeping it so is firstly to squeegie the glass EVERY time you have a shower and secondly mix up a spray bottle with a drop of Fairy or similar and a squirt of dishwasher rinse aid, top up with water and use that BEFORE using the squeegie, it works a treat as it stops the unsightly water spots forming. (A trick given to me by a local chap who installs bathrooms for a very high end company!! and can vouch for the fact it works well)

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We´ve got no glass in our walk in shower :grin2: you can splash it all over and just wipe the tiles with a window cleaner after spraying all the suds away. >


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all, 

Thank you for your tips, I did "Google" before I posted and then decided to ask advice on here. Helpful and genuine results every time.

Yesterday morning I tried Jan's recipe, it took some elbow grease to start with but I removed about 60% on the first attempt. After I finish my chores this morning I will have another go.

Once again thank you.

Drew


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

patp said:


> Surely vinegar is more for lifting oil or fat? Soap is not made of oil or fat.
> 
> Try both and let us know the result


Soap is or was made of oil and or fat. Hence the need to perfume it. I always remember talking to a great uncle of mine and his wife when I was in my 20s They told me how in the great depression they drove from Melbourne to Brisbane in a model T.

They said that they financed it by collecting casualty sheep carcases from stations on the way. They would then boil them up in the bush, make soap and sell it in the next town. Must have been a hard life. They were both in their 90s (and quite rich) then but old photos showed her as one of the most beautiful women I've seen.

Dick


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Spray on Vanish

DJM


----------

